# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  خطایابی

## sunboymn

سلام
برنامه ام یه خطا داره از سمی کالن یا کاما 
میگه توو خط اوله ولی نمیدونم کجاست
با فریمورک زند هم کار میکنم ولی نشون نمیده کجاست
چجوری خطایابیش کنم

----------

